# Covid-19



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey..

I wanna say the quarantine period & pandemic has been a roller coaster but it's been mostly lows.

I've learned I can be anxious in many many different ways! And my relationship with death (and loss) got strained again, and that old teenage depression and sort of despair somehow is here and very real.

It's been as if it's nearing the end of my life, it feels, whether mine directly or life as I know it. I'm scared of losing people I love.

Has anyone else been feeling this way?

Nobody I know at least shares these feelings and thoughts. Nobody is as cautious and worried as me either. It's been almost 5 months and it feels like I'm losing it.


----------

